# Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2014)

Wir sind diesen Sommer im Juli in Istrien auf einem Campinglatz zwischen Umag und Novigrad.
Kennt jemand die Gegend und kann mir einen Tipp geben, ob es sich lohnt, Angelzeug für die Küste mitzunehmen und vor Ort die doch recht teure Lizenz zu erwerben?


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

Na, da keiner antwortet, werde ich mir das Gewicht der Angelsachen wohl sparen können.:m


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

stop! klar kann man Fische fangen - auch in Istrien! Aber, und darum hab ich deine Frage bisher nicht beantwortet: -*lohnt sich das?*
Da ich weiß, wie überteuert die kroat. Angelizenz ist...wird es eine miese Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung und sicherer das Geld in Fisch vom Fischmarkt zu investieren...
Ansonsten kann man vom Ufer auch fangen, jedoch ist das sehr schwierig, wenn man weder Spots, noch Methode, und zudem wenig Zeit hat.
Daher "lohnt" es sich im kaufmänischen Sinn eher nicht mMn.
Wenn Honeyball jedoch angeln will - wird er wohl auch fangen 
Aber diese Angelgebühr für Touristen ist auch so blöde teuer...da war Tito`s Jugoslawien zumindest in der Beziehung weit fremdenfreundlicher...(und auch nie so unglaub. verschuldet wie dieses Nachfolgegebilde).
Sollte der TE dennoch fischen wollen, kann er viele Infos im Mittelmeertrööt finden oder einfach fragen - helfen wirklich viele mit hier auf Anglerboard!!
lg


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

Danke, glavoc.
Das ist mal ein richtig guter Tipp, denn auf den einschlägigen Seiten für Touristen wird ständig so getan, als brauche man nur einen Bindfaden mit Haken ins Wasser zu halten und hätte sofort die Verpflegung für die Familie gesichert :m

Ich stehe also vor der Wahl, die Ausrüstung mitzunehmen, die (teure) Lizenz zu erwerben, mir entweder selbst einen Platz zu suchen oder zu schauen, wo und wie die Einheimischen angeln und dann auf gut Glück loszulegen, oder einfach so mal zu schauen, was andere so machen und fangen und dann zu entscheiden, ob ich es im nächsten Urlaub selbst versuchen werde.
Ergebnis vom Ganzen wird wohl sein: Eine Reiserute mit Rolle und Schnur und ganz kleine Ausrüstung, dann mal vor Ort umschauen und kurzfristig entscheiden, ob der Fischmarkt von Umag nicht die sinnvollere Variante ist 

...es sei denn bis dahin kommt hier noch der ultimative Tipp für die Ecke rein.


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

kurze kleine Frage: bist du eher der Ansitz- oder Spinnangler?
Ansitz: mögliche Fänge- Doraden, sonst. (Meeres-)Brassen, Nachts: Conger etc.
Spinnfischen: Wolfsbarsch, Stöcker, Hornhechte etc.
Pose: Meeräschen, Gelbstriemen, Lippfische etc..

Aber: wenn du dann auch noch die gesetz. Mindestmaße einhälst...bleibt eventuell (vom Spot abhängig..) nicht viel übrig für die Pfanne^^#t

Für Ansitz mußt du aber früh (vor bzw. mit der Sonne raus) oder abends kurz vor der Dämmerung...fängst jedoch auch nebenher tagsüber mal Doraden, beim baden mit der Familie#6

lg


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

Im Mittelmeer gibt es für mich eigentlich nur zwei bevorzugte Methoden:

Mein Lieblingsfisch ist ganz klar die Meeräsche, die ich meistens mit Wasserkugel oder Oberflächenpose und Brotfetzen am Einzelhaken oder auch mal mit kleinen grünen Fliegen jage.

Ansonsten bin ich eher mit Spinnrute unterwegs oder mit aktiv bewegtem Köder (Fischfetzen, Garnelen, Muscheln) an leichtem Nachläuferblei oder Buttlöffel, quasi wie beim Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee.


----------



## Kotzi (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

Moin, fals es dir hilft:
Ich war vor 2 oder 3 Jahren in der nähe von Medulin in Istrien.
Angeln dort ist reizvoll, allein wegen der schönen Atmosphäre und dem Gefühl 
dort abends die Sonne untergehen zu sehen.

Fangen wirst du dort auch, nur die größe ist halt echt alles andere als schön.
Meisten Fische max. 20 cm, und die einheimischen freuen sich ein Loch in den Bauch wenn die mal ne Brasse die größer als 30 cm hatten. Meisten artete das von einheimischen seite in ein Kleinfisch - Massaker aus.

Mit feiner kristallpose und brotstücken kann man sehr spannend oberflächennah sich aufhaltende Brassen fangen, ( die beim tauchen auch so neugierig sind und einen gerne mal verfolgen), und auf Grund geht dir halt alle nase lang was kleines Brassen oder Barschartiges dran.

Conger hatte ich versucht, hat aber nicht geklappt, die Einheimischen mit denen ich geredet hatte wussten noch nichtmal das es dort sowas gibt. Im Fischladen hab ich den aber dann auch wieder gefunden, also geben muss es die da irgendwo.

Ich würde mir vielleicht UUL - Rockfishing Tackle mitnehmen, das könnte fun machen, aber sonst lieber tauchen, Fisch kaufen und am abend mit einer menge leckeren kroatischen Wein schmecken lassen!

Nach Pula zu der Zeit rein fahren würde ich mir überlegen, denn bis wir alleine drin waren bei den Touristenströmen hat gedauert.. dann lieber ein paar Weingute anschauen, Olivenhaine oder schnorcheln gehen, dann wird dir auch ganz schnell klar was da am meisten für Fische rumpaddeln.

Nachts sieht das ganze bestimmt anders auch, aber auch bei einem nächtlichen Ausflug blieb ich erfolglos.


e/ Nach der Bora solls ganz gut klappen wenn zb in den Hafen dann gewaltig das Wasser eindrückt.
Meeräschen habe ich auch gesehen, aber da wo ich sie gesehen habe würde ich sie zwecks Fäkalieneinleitung nicht essen wollen fals du das vor hattest. Sind dann meistens Seglerhäfen.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

Auch das entspricht ziemlich exakt dem, was ich bisher schon so gehört habe.
Meeräschen in Hafennähe, gute Chancen auf kleine Fische. #c

Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht in der Situation sein, dass ich mich schwarz ärgere, weil ich keine Angel dabei habe, wenn dann doch was da ist.
Andererseits finde ich es genauso toll wie angeln, wenn ich die Fische beim Schnorcheln lebendig sehe und in den Markthallen mir die aussuchen kann, die am leckersten aussehen.:m


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

Nach einer Woche Istrien kann ich sagen, dass ich mein Angelzeug nicht vermisse.
Die kleinen Küstenfische beim Schnorcheln zu beobachten, ist mindestens genauso schön.


----------



## Jose (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

tragen die bikini oder gar gar nix? :m


----------



## glavoc (1. August 2014)

*AW: Küstenangeln in Istrien, lohnt sich das?*

na da bin ich doch froh, dir nicht allzugroße Fänge und Fangchancen versprochen zu haben  - oder gar wie die "einschlägigen Touri-Seiten" die Fangwerbetrommel gerührt zu haben...
Falls du dennoch bissle angeln willst, kannste ja günstig so eine *Ižanka *Handleine kaufen... ist sozusagen DIE METHODE meiner Kindheit und noch heute fange ich recht ordentliche Doraden damit.
lg
|wavey:


----------

